# Teufelsstoff farmen ?



## Gothic_1234 (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute

wollte mal gerne wissen wo gut Teufelsstoff droppt , bitte sagt es mir bitte^^ wegen Mondstoff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (21. Dezember 2007)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> wollte mal gerne wissen wo gut Teufelsstoff droppt , bitte sagt es mir bitte^^ wegen Mondstoff
> 
> ...



Nordwestlicher Teil vom Teufelswald und oder in Winterquell ganz unten im Süden.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. Dezember 2007)

im Süden von Winterspring laufen ja nur Elite Teufelswachen Oo und im Teufelswald ist bis jetzt noch kein Teufelsstoff gedropp -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (21. Dezember 2007)

azhara, teufelswald....
ausschliesslich bei den satyren

ansonsten bei buffed.de unter gegenstaende teufelstoff eingeben und gucken wer das laut datenbank mit welcher wahrscheinlichkeit droppt


----------



## Logeras (21. Dezember 2007)

Teuelsstoff droppt eh sehr schlecht egal wo. Wenn du Glück hast jeden 50 Mob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Morrtis (21. Januar 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> wollte mal gerne wissen wo gut Teufelsstoff droppt , bitte sagt es mir bitte^^ wegen Mondstoff
> 
> ...



teufelswald , allerdings recht rare ... aber ich hoffe du weißt das mondstoff einen 4 tage CD hat ?


----------



## derpainkiller (21. Januar 2008)

Ist's schlecht wenn man Teufelsstoff beim NPC verkauft... ? x))


----------



## Kawock (21. Januar 2008)

Morrtis schrieb:


> teufelswald , allerdings recht rare ... aber ich hoffe du weißt das mondstoff einen 4 tage CD hat ?



23 Stunden. Urmondstoff, Zauberstoff und Schattenstoff haben nen CD von 3 Tagen und 23 Stunden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynda (22. Januar 2008)

Im Teufelswald hatte ich recht viel glück, allerdings hab ich dieses zeugs nur sehr selten gebraucht.
Im ah sind die preise auf userem server zwar eine frechheit, aber sonst kann man wirklich nur mehr darauf zurück greifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

azhara bei den dämonen da ist es bei mir oft gedropt ;D
satyren da ;D

und diedropen bei glück noch so runen die life abziehen und mana geben


----------



## Morrtis (27. Januar 2008)

Kawock schrieb:


> 23 Stunden. Urmondstoff, Zauberstoff und Schattenstoff haben nen CD von 3 Tagen und 23 Stunden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sicher ? ham die das patched mit 2.3.2 ? muss ich heute gleich mal nachgucken


----------



## Logeras (27. Januar 2008)

Kawock schrieb:


> 23 Stunden. Urmondstoff, Zauberstoff und Schattenstoff haben nen CD von 3 Tagen und 23 Stunden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt net mit Mondstoff hab selbst gerade Mondstoff hergestellt die CD beträgt 3 Tage und 23 std.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Januar 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> im Süden von Winterspring laufen ja nur Elite Teufelswachen Oo und im Teufelswald ist bis jetzt noch kein Teufelsstoff gedropp -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Dropprate ist sehr niedrig. Und die Satyren müssen mindestens L51 sein, sonst droppen sie gar keinen Teufelsstoff. Deshalb wäre das beste Farmgebiet der Nordwesten vom Teufelswald. Oder, wie schon gesagt wurde, im Norden von Azshara.


----------



## DieSchachtel (21. Juli 2008)

Im Teufelswald. Als ich da kurz vor Winterquell noch nen bissl gequestet habe, also diese Höllenfeuertypen usw. umhauen bekam ich beim questen c.a 3x Teufelsstoff. In der Regel 50+ mobs für 1x Teufelsstoff umhauen. Ziehmlich krass die Droprate^^.

mfg


----------



## vivaldi (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich denke mal, dass du inzwischen genug Teufesstoff hast.
Wenn nicht, findest du ihn

im Teufelwald - Ruinen von Constellas - Cords 36!38

droprate ist mäßig

Viel Spass


----------



## Aryasin (2. August 2008)

haben die nicht mit patch 2.4 oder 2.4.3 den cd von dem normalen MOndstoff weggenommen?! bin mir nicht mehr so sicher aber glaube wohl


----------



## noizycat (1. September 2008)

Teufelsstoff droppen alle möglichen DÄMONEN im Pre-BC Endbereich, also so ums Level 51-60 denke ich ... ich habe meinen auch hauptsächlich im Teufelswald im Nordwesten bei den Dämonen gefarmt, man muss halt etwas Geduld mitbringen. ^^

Winterquell in Süden die sind ja Elite, mit nem 70er aber sicher auch farmbar.

Hab letztens sogar einen in irgendeiner der alten Raidinis bekommen. Müssen halt blos Dämonen sein ...

PS: Ja, der CD auf Mondstoff ist mittlerweile wirklich aufgehoben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (16. September 2008)

och nee nicht teufelsstoff :=)

hab paar stunden gefarmt für mondstoff. so 5 mondstoff ...ins ah gestellt...
wieder ins ah gestellt...
und so weiter bis in strath mal die tasche gedroppt ist
also die taschen gebastelt und sie ins ah gfestellt ...
ach ne da gabs ja noch nethertaschen ....
3 tage für nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimbini (17. Mai 2011)

weiß jemand, wo es den teufelsstoff nun im cataclysm-zeitalter gibt?


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Mai 2011)

Entwede Düsterbruch oder bei wowhead.com mal nachsehen, da stehen ein paar Kommentare.


----------



## Kimbini (17. Mai 2011)

dankeschön, da guck ich doch gleich mal nach.


----------

